# ETI's Inside Wireman Apprenticeship



## e-lectron (Sep 7, 2013)

Hey guys, this is my first post here so I hope I don't breach any etiquette or anything. Anyway, here goes..

I want to get into the Electrical Training Institute's Inside Wireman Apprenticeship Program in Los Angeles and was wondering what my chances are as well as what I could do to increase my chances.

I'm 21 years old and have zero experience in electrical work, but I'm pretty sharp and I have an Associate of Arts degree in general science. I know it will be competitive as hell, about 160 applicants passed the last exam, but I feel I can do it if I put my mind to it. 

Questions:
1. From lurking the boards, it seems as though once you get into the program there is a period that you must "wait for work", how long is that period usually?
2. How much are union dues?
3. What does it mean to be "on the book"?


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

Welcome, enjoy the show,


----------

